# Golf bag, zip repairs



## Redtraveller (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi,

I've got a golf bag, under 2 years old and a zip has cracked (the actual metal) piece. So it needs a new zipper on. The (unamed manufacturers) have said 'its out of warranty' so that's basically that. Has anyone ever had any experience of getting one fixed and where did you take it?. The bag is perfect so don't really want to spend Â£150+ for the sake of one zip


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 29, 2019)

Find an old fashioned shoe repair shop as they seem to have an all round skill set for this


----------



## Redtraveller (Apr 30, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			Find an old fashioned shoe repair shop as they seem to have an all round skill set for this
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for this. Disappointed in Motocaddy to be honest as it looks like the bag is out of warranty but they won't even send me a spare zip to try and fix myself. At least I know who not to buy from next time!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 30, 2019)

Redtraveller said:



			Cheers for this. Disappointed in Motocaddy to be honest as it looks like the bag is out of warranty but they won't even send me a spare zip to try and fix myself. At least I know who not to buy from next time!
		
Click to expand...

They wont have spare zips for the bag, they just buy the bags in to their colouration.
A decent leather/fabric machineist should be able to do it if they can get a zip long enough and the right strength.


----------



## stevench (Apr 30, 2019)

Redtraveller said:



			Cheers for this. Disappointed in Motocaddy to be honest as it looks like the bag is out of warranty but they won't even send me a spare zip to try and fix myself. At least I know who not to buy from next time!
		
Click to expand...

I was expecting it to be a motocaddy when I read your first post.
It's meant to be quite a common issue on them and I hear they offer no support. It's to the point where my local pro won't stock their bags anymore due to the amount of issues he's had with them


----------



## Redtraveller (Apr 30, 2019)

stevench said:



			I was expecting it to be a motocaddy when I read your first post.
It's meant to be quite a common issue on them and I hear they offer no support. It's to the point where my local pro won't stock their bags anymore due to the amount of issues he's had with them
		
Click to expand...

Yep, maybe my expectations were too high in the fact that they might help me out a bit. Or, maybe they think I will buy a new one. Definitely won't be buying from them again.


----------



## Crazyface (May 1, 2019)

Wry smile from me. My mates had one for just short of 2 years and guess what, a zips broke.

Buy Motorcaddy....buy twice.


----------



## DRW (May 1, 2019)

Had similar happen to my srixon bag when in Scotland last week. Think the bag is about 2 years old, really disappointing as the bag is great but one of the big zips has failed.

If you find a easy way to get it replace, post details


----------



## Redtraveller (May 1, 2019)

DRW said:



			Had similar happen to my srixon bag when in Scotland last week. Think the bag is about 2 years old, really disappointing as the bag is great but one of the big zips has failed.

If you find a easy way to get it replace, post details

Click to expand...

Exactly the same, the bag is perfect so will see what I can do and let you know


----------



## IanM (May 1, 2019)

There's a good old fashiomed sewing shop in Chepstow... they'd had it done in a jiffy!


----------



## Robster59 (May 1, 2019)

I know a couple of people who've had the zips on the Motocaddy Dry Series fail.  I think its overpacking the pocket for what is a very fine zip has caused it to burst (although from your description I don't think this is your problem).


----------



## Redtraveller (May 1, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			I know a couple of people who've had the zips on the Motocaddy Dry Series fail.  I think its overpacking the pocket for what is a very fine zip has caused it to burst (although from your description I don't think this is your problem).
		
Click to expand...

This is mine, the actual metal of the zipper has broken. Pretty poor


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 1, 2019)

Can you work another zip slider back on?
I have done it before on fleexes, just open the jaws slightly each side with something like a flat blade screw driver, then work the zip on. Push it to the zip fullest open position then pinch the jaws tighter each side then open and clse the zipper.
In fact I di exactly this on tuesday this week


----------



## williamalex1 (May 2, 2019)

A bit of DIY


----------



## patricks148 (May 2, 2019)

Redtraveller said:



			This is mine, the actual metal of the zipper has broken. Pretty poor
		
Click to expand...

if its just the metal bit, what about soldering a new bit on, thats what i did with my tour bag as none of the local tailors would do it. of course you do have to have a soldering iron


----------



## Redtraveller (May 12, 2019)

Just for info, in case anyone is interested. I bought one of these 

https://www.fixnzip.com/

I bought a size medium which I think is just slightly too small but it's zipping it open and closed. There is a few alternatives about but I bought that actual one from the only UK supplier listed on their website. Should extend the life of my bag for a while until I get a new Powakaddy one ðŸ˜‰


----------



## paul70 (Nov 14, 2019)

I bought a Motocaddy dry series cart bag and guess what the zip on the top compartment is broken with in 2 year I have only used the bag 72 times. I contacted Motocaddy but they could would not help in any way and would not answer any of my question I up to them. i contacted WHICH  and they have told me to contact the retailer American golf I am asking for your help to push the problem has anyone else bought their dry series bag from American golf and had the same problem with the zips. Thanks for your help with this I will you all up to date on how i am getting on.


----------



## chasf (Nov 14, 2019)

paul70 said:



			I bought a Motocaddy dry series cart bag and guess what the zip on the top compartment is broken with in 2 year I have only used the bag 72 times. I contacted Motocaddy but they could would not help in any way and would not answer any of my question I up to them. i contacted WHICH  and they have told me to contact the retailer American golf I am asking for your help to push the problem has anyone else bought their dry series bag from American golf and had the same problem with the zips. Thanks for your help with this I will you all up to date on how i am getting on.
		
Click to expand...

I had 2 dry series bags replaced due to faulty zips. Thi first one went after 6 months and was replaced. The second went after 10 months and was replaced, the third bag failed after about another 6 months. It was out of warranty. I just bought a sunmountain h2no bag and gave the motocaddy  bag away.

I will never buy another motocaddy bag as they are poor quality


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 14, 2019)

Crazyface said:



			Wry smile from me. My mates had one for just short of 2 years and guess what, a zips broke.

Buy Motorcaddy....buy twice.
		
Click to expand...

Buy Motocaddy - look after it and have no issues. 

FACT


----------



## cliveb (Nov 15, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			I know a couple of people who've had the zips on the Motocaddy Dry Series fail.  I think its overpacking the pocket for what is a very fine zip has caused it to burst (although from your description I don't think this is your problem).
		
Click to expand...

I can categorically state that I never overpacked my Motocaddy dry series bag, and now all three of the front pocket zips have failed. (First bag was replaced under warranty, second one failed after about 15 months). I believe it's a combination of the way they are "welded" to the bag and the fact they have "corners". The stresses placed on them as they go round the "corner" breaks the "weld".


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 15, 2019)

cliveb said:



			I can categorically state that I never overpacked my Motocaddy dry series bag, and now all three of the front pocket zips have failed. (First bag was replaced under warranty, second one failed after about 15 months). I believe it's a combination of the way they are "welded" to the bag and the fact they have "corners". The stresses placed on them as they go round the "corner" breaks the "weld".
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough.  As I say, it's more a theory really based on the fact that the waterproof zips have much finer teeth than standard drips, to keep out the rain.  As a result I would imagine they are less resilient than traditional zips.  My Titelist StaDry trolley bag and my BagBoy S260 Stand bag both have these waterproof zips and I'm very careful about how much strain I put on them.  
Saying that, the amount of money that the manufacturers charge for bags these days, you'd expect them to use top quality materials, especially for such crucial items.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 15, 2019)

The zips on my 8 year old Powacaddy bag have broken for the ball compartment and a side pocket.

Really disappointed so looking to see how it resolve the issue from this thread, thanks for posting.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 15, 2019)

ScienceBoy said:



			The zips on my 8 year old Powacaddy bag have broken for the ball compartment and a side pocket.

Really disappointed so looking to see how it resolve the issue from this thread, thanks for posting.
		
Click to expand...

 The same zip broke on my waterproof Powacaddy bag, the putter well also frayed and broke away. Powacaddy were not helpful at all when i called them just a few months after the guarantee was up.


----------



## cliveb (Nov 15, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			Fair enough.  As I say, it's more a theory really based on the fact that the waterproof zips have much finer teeth than standard drips, to keep out the rain.
		
Click to expand...

It's not the zip mechanism itself that breaks on these Motocaddy dry series bags. It's the weld between the edge of the zip and the pocket.

It strikes me that a much easier way to make zips waterproof is to just install a proper heavy duty zip and have a flap over it that keeps the rain out. It's not exactly rocket science, is it?


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 15, 2019)

cliveb said:



			It's not the zip mechanism itself that breaks on these Motocaddy dry series bags. It's the weld between the edge of the zip and the pocket.

It strikes me that a much easier way to make zips waterproof is to just install a proper heavy duty zip and have a flap over it that keeps the rain out. It's not exactly rocket science, is it?
		
Click to expand...

Still shocking quality control if it's a known fault.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 15, 2019)

cliveb said:



			It's not the zip mechanism itself that breaks on these Motocaddy dry series bags. It's the weld between the edge of the zip and the pocket.

It strikes me that a much easier way to make zips waterproof is to just install a proper heavy duty zip and have a flap over it that keeps the rain out. It's not exactly rocket science, is it?
		
Click to expand...

Same with mine the zip came away from the surround.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 15, 2019)

Clearly some very clumsy over zealous zip pullers on this thread.

Look after your equipment and it'll last is all I'll say. My dry series bag still looks immaculate after all these years and no zip issues.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 15, 2019)

Redtraveller said:



			This is mine, the actual metal of the zipper has broken. Pretty poor
		
Click to expand...

Seen a guy fix one of these he drilled a very small hole through both pieces, and put a small bolt through the hole .
Once it was fixed he dismantled it and superglued it together back on the zip before replacing the bolt to strengthen it.
It depends how big yours is and if you can get a bolt small enough.


----------



## KenL (Nov 15, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Buy Motocaddy - look after it and have no issues. 

FACT
		
Click to expand...

How does one look after a zip?  You are basically suggesting others have damaged their bags, no?


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 15, 2019)

KenL said:



			How does one look after a zip?  You are basically suggesting others have damaged their bags, no?
		
Click to expand...

You treat it like your removing your wife's dress after a nice night out together.

â˜ºï¸


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 15, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			You treat it like your removing your wife's dress after a nice night out together.

â˜ºï¸
		
Click to expand...

Was it one of her nice little black PVC numbers with lots of zips you were unzipping. 
You wear what you like mate, post some pictures


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 16, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Was it one of her nice little black PVC numbers with lots of zips you were unzipping.
You wear what you like mate, post some pictures 

Click to expand...

PVC is cheap and slutty, much prefer the leather!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 16, 2019)

KenL said:



			How does one look after a zip?  You are basically suggesting others have damaged their bags, no?
		
Click to expand...

I probably have, itâ€™s had 8+ years of being used. Even when I wasnâ€™t playing lots of golf with it I would be going into it for spare balls for the other bags I use.


----------

